
Lettuce Evaluate Some Recipe Word Embeddings - msheintz
https://tech.buzzfeed.com/lettuce-evaluate-some-recipe-word-embeddings-64f76e61ac0c
======
msheintz
Hey guys, check out the NLP work I did on the Tasty App we released today.

